# Tales from the Loop Trailer



## DWChancellor (Feb 27, 2020)

Can't wait to watch.  I love Simon's work and the game is pretty compelling stuff too.  Hope it ends up well.


----------



## vpuigdoller (Feb 28, 2020)

oh hype!!!!


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Feb 28, 2020)

I have missed the dinosaurs in the trailer. Haven't you?

I am not too suprised. Tales from the Loop is a setting relatively easy to be adapted to the media. 

Do you know what I think it's fun? I would bet Hasbro also wanted to have got their own "Tales from the Loop" or "Stranger Things" franchise. Maybe they could to get some idea from d20 Modern or "Dark*Matter".


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Feb 28, 2020)

That looks pretty darn cool. Now I need to get to Carnival Row before this comes out.


----------



## wicked cool (Feb 28, 2020)

ive seen the artwork. Are they going to be short stories? what is the overall plot?


----------



## Beleriphon (Feb 29, 2020)

wicked cool said:


> ive seen the artwork. Are they going to be short stories? what is the overall plot?




From what I can tell looks like episodic featuring a core cast of characters with the kid as our frame of reference character.


----------

